# how often do you feed your P's



## Pete88 (Apr 9, 2006)

I feed my blacky once a night. Started to feed him shrimp and chicken liver every 3rd day. Should I feed him more often. He is 4-5" and looking good.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I used to feed mine the way most people do, and that is on a regular schedule, daily.Just recently, I've discovered the benefits of feeding them in a totally broken schedule.I'll feed them 2-3 times one day, then not the next day, then 1 time, then skip 3 days, then 2 times... and so forth.This simulates their natural feeding schedule, which the fish have adapted to over thousands of years.Since I've switched to this regimen, my fish have been more active and more impressive than ever.And feeding, since it's not expected at a certain time, is more of an aggressive sight.I give it "Two thumbs enthusiastically up!"


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

That seems like a lot of work, but definitely a good idea.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I agree with P man....I just do it when I feel like it but usually not more then 2-3 days unless Im away for the wekkend which does happen.

I also will feed him a few times a few days in a row depending on how quickly he finishes the food!

I was away for about 9 days and didnt plan on anyone feeding him...main reason...I was hoping to watch him be REALLY aggressive!

BUT my father in law said he felt bad and threw him some of the feeders in my other tank. Problem is he fed the Spilo not just a few of the little guys but MY 2 BREEDING PAIRs! Oh well....I guess the other guys will have to grow quick and start breeding for me!

This should make you comfortable knwoing its ok to NOT feed them on a daily basis or for a few days!
Im sure it will help with his growth to some extent doing what your doing though....make sure your doing your water changes and keeping the debris out.
Good luck!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i feed my guys same way as you pete.
never tried chicken liver.

but what these other guys are saying, i think i might give it a try.
cus my little guys arent very agressive, feeding wise lately. which is fine, because i am just trying to reduce agression amongst them from the fact that the tank is overstocked.
maybe ill try it on a slightly reduced level, like, never go more than 2 days, and whatnot.
Plus, i still feed them twice a day, so maybe if i feed twice at different times, it will produce this effect.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I think this will help you:



> HOW MUCH? HOW OFTEN?
> As a general rule of thumb, smaller piranhas need to feed more frequently than larger ones do respectively. *There exists no magical chart, table, or graph that depicts such a feeding schedule and don't be fooled into believing there is (by anyone*). This is something that you will have to formulate on your own. It is strictly trial and error. If you feed you 5" cariba six times a week and they look as if they are ready to pop after each feeding then you are probably feeding too much, but maybe not. There are variables that come into play.


We have a lot of good information in this forum. all you have to do is search around.

Hater


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Hater said:


> I think this will help you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's amazing....the search bar works wonders.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> I used to feed mine the way most people do, and that is on a regular schedule, daily.Just recently, I've discovered the benefits of feeding them in a totally broken schedule.I'll feed them 2-3 times one day, then not the next day, then 1 time, then skip 3 days, then 2 times... and so forth.This simulates their natural feeding schedule, which the fish have adapted to over thousands of years.Since I've switched to this regimen, my fish have been more active and more impressive than ever.And feeding, since it's not expected at a certain time, is more of an aggressive sight.I give it "Two thumbs enthusiastically up!"


this is how I feed. they may even go 3-4 days with none.


----------

